# possible new a6 owner..help..



## njrico74 (Jul 18, 2009)

hey all i am not sure where to post on here.. but i just have a few questions.. so i am looking to purchase maybe my 1st a6 wagon. i came across a 2001 a6 avant quattro wagon with 121k on it.. asking price is 3,200.. my questions are.. what should i look for in these vehicles like things that would be major problems. and is 3,200 around the right price? vehicle seems in very good shape in and out. water pump and timing belt was replace about 10k ago. any help is greatly appreciated.. thanks.. RICO


----------

